
Facebook to acquire Giphy in a deal reportedly worth $400M - kaanuynk
https://techcrunch.com/2020/05/15/facebook-to-acquire-giphy-in-a-deal-reportedly-worth-400-million/
======
dredmorbius
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23192546](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23192546)

